# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Saran untuk Moderator

## seven7colour

Bagaimana kalau di Forum "Komentar dan Saran", Moderator juga aktif memberi jawaban, jadi kita bisa tahu Komentar dan Saran kita diterima atau ditolak atau dipertimbangkan.
Kalau perlu thread "Komentar dan Saran" yang dianggap tidak berguna langsung di LOCK saja, begitu juga dengan "Komentar dan Saran" yang telah diterima dan dilaksanakan.
Terima kasih sebelumnya.

----------


## mrbunta

Setujuuuuuuuu

----------


## victor

> Setujuuuuuuuu


kagak mod aja, sub mod juga   ::  
Setujuuuuuuuu

----------


## Satpam

setuju........ apa aku aja yg bagian jawab ya   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Sub Mod yang jawab malahan   ::  

Om Moderator................ dimana dikau?

----------


## e-koi

aku datang>>>>>
jenjenjeng......

e-koi
MODERATOR


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ad666

::   ::   . . . . wah . .om kolor b  ::  rkeluh kesah

----------


## e-koi

> . . . . wah . .om kolor b  rkeluh kesah


halo om.... dah jalan jalan ke pusat koi?

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
>    . . . . wah . .om kolor b  rkeluh kesah
> 
> 
> halo om.... dah jalan jalan ke pusat koi?


Kok gak ajak2? OOT deh   ::  

Admin dan Moderator tidak pernah ke Thread ini mungkin?   ::

----------


## vied_84

Moderator kasi masa periode aj...

 ::

----------


## victor

Mohon di pertimbangkan usul2 di bawah ini, 
kali usulan2 ini ada yang 
1. masuk akal
2. gak masuk akal 
3. ada juga yang tidak bisa di jalanin
segala sesuatunya yang kita tulis disini tuntutan kami, 
karena kami ingin agar kois menjadi lebih baik.

----------


## victor

AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS
ayo silahkan:

1. Ringkasan dan rangkuman dari bbrp materi pembahasan(bunta)
2. Moderator kasi masa periode aj... (vied_84)
3. seven7color jadi moderator bagian belajar fotografi (victor)
4. ada pm atau ym atau email atau informasi apabila masa keanggotaan hampir habis (victor)
5. 3 sub mod (om helmy, om tenonx dan om bunta) jadi mod, sub mod di ganti dengan lainnya (victor)
6. sub mod bersedia jalan2 atau pond visit atau survey ke member baru di wilayah masing2 (victor)
7. koordinator sub mod, ini calon nya yang suka jalan2 n mampir2 nich yaitu om TSA (victor)
8. jadiin gw telur forever, karena saya belajar tapi tidak pinter2 (victor)  
9. majalah KOIS kurang tebal (victor)
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## Satpam

> AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS
> ayo silahkan:
> 
> 1. Ringkasan dan rangkuman dari bbrp materi pembahasan(bunta)
> 2. Moderator kasi masa periode aj... (vied_84)
> 3. seven7color jadi moderator bagian belajar fotografi (victor)
> 4. ada pm atau ym atau email atau informasi apabila masa keanggotaan hampir habis (victor)
> 5. 3 sub mod (om helmy, om tenonx dan om bunta) jadi mod, sub mod di ganti dengan lainnya (victor)
> 6. sub mod bersedia jalan2 atau pond visit atau survey ke member baru di wilayah masing2 (victor)
> ...

----------


## victor

next

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS
ayo silahkan:

1. Ringkasan dan rangkuman dari bbrp materi pembahasan(bunta)
2. Moderator kasi masa periode aj... (vied_84)
3. Beryl jadi Super Admin + moderator bagian belajar fotografi (karena seven7colour da pensiun)
4. ada pm atau ym atau email atau informasi apabila masa keanggotaan hampir habis (victor)
5. 3 sub mod (om helmy, om tenonx dan om bunta) jadi mod, sub mod di ganti dengan lainnya (victor)
6. sub mod bersedia jalan2 atau pond visit atau survey ke member baru di wilayah masing2 (victor)
7. koordinator sub mod, ini calon nya yang suka jalan2 n mampir2 nich yaitu om TSA (victor)
8. jadiin gw telur forever, karena saya belajar tapi tidak pinter2 (victor) 
9. majalah KOIS kurang tebal (victor)
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## victor

AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS
ayo silahkan:

1. Ringkasan dan rangkuman dari bbrp materi pembahasan(bunta)
2. Moderator kasi masa periode aj... (vied_84)
3. seven7color jadi moderator bagian belajar fotografi (victor)
4. ada pm atau ym atau email atau informasi apabila masa keanggotaan hampir habis (victor)
5. 3 sub mod (om helmy, om tenonx dan om bunta) jadi mod, sub mod di ganti dengan lainnya (victor)
6. sub mod bersedia jalan2 atau pond visit atau survey ke member baru di wilayah masing2 (victor)
7. koordinator sub mod, ini calon nya yang suka jalan2 n mampir2 nich yaitu om TSA (victor)
8. jadiin gw telur forever, karena saya belajar tapi tidak pinter2 (victor) 
9. majalah KOIS kurang tebal (victor)
10.Biarkan aja apa adanya seperti sekarang sambil dijalanin mau ancur mau apa kek jadi kakek kakek(satpam)
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## Satpam

ini kata om MOD showa penyampaian saya dgn tulisan yg KASAR (iya juga sih) itu aja gak kebaca, apalagi dgn tulisan yg HALUS (kecil2 , lembut2) tambah gak ke baca   ::

----------


## victor

> ini kata om MOD showa penyampaian saya dgn tulisan yg KASAR (iya juga sih) itu aja gak kebaca, apalagi dgn tulisan yg HALUS (kecil2 , lembut2) tambah gak ke baca


sssttt... tenang aja
cupp cuppp
usulan anda baik kasar maupun halus 
pasti akan di pikirin juga koq
disini kagak budheg2 banget koq
cuma kadang jawabnya susah, 
om sat sich
tanya nya yang susah2
yang gampang2 aja lah tanya kesaya
nti aku jawab dech   ::   :P  :P

----------


## cah kendal

> AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS
> ayo silahkan:
> 
> 1. Ringkasan dan rangkuman dari bbrp materi pembahasan(bunta)
> 2. Moderator kasi masa periode aj... (vied_84)
> 3. seven7color jadi moderator bagian belajar fotografi (victor)
> 4. ada pm atau ym atau email atau informasi apabila masa keanggotaan hampir habis (victor)
> 5. 3 sub mod (om helmy, om tenonx dan om bunta) jadi mod, sub mod di ganti dengan lainnya (victor)
> 6. sub mod bersedia jalan2 atau pond visit atau survey ke member baru di wilayah masing2 (victor)
> ...


Saya cuma dukung aja, masih telur yang belum jadi telur (injam istilahnya om satpam  ::  ) nggak ngerti seluk beluk organisasinya   ::

----------


## cantonguy

Moderator kadang2 kok rasanya dijewer kuping-nya ya...   ::  

Mau jawab takut salah... ga dijawab juga salah .. jadi enaknya ya diserahkan kembali pada anggota .
Lah yang jadi moderator sebenarnya juga anggota biasa .. istimewanya malah jadi pembantu forum yang ngga terima gaji .

Apalagi KOI's didirikan atas kekeluargaan... yang biasa kalo org Jawa bilang " mangan ora mangan seng penting kumpul " .
Yah akhirnya begini .. ga ada peraturan baku .. yang melanggar juga ga ada hukuman baku .. peraturan juga jadi-nya ngambang.

Jadi sebenarnya saya yang diangkat jadi Moderator juga sbnr-nya TELUR . 
Ga ada bedanya ama yang lain . 
Soalnya saya juga jadi orang bingung , usulannya mau di kemanakan .

Berhubung judul thread "1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS" ... sampe skrg baru 9 usualan.. jadi coba dikumpulkan lagi biar mencapai 1 juta.. baru dipertimbangkan sambil tambah bingung .

NB : maap.. kalo jadi tulisan orang mabuk -> abis moderator telur sih...   ::  
Semoga ada moderator lain bisa membantu .   ::

----------


## Satpam

Muantaf... bos om cantonguy

----------


## victor

> NB : maap.. kalo jadi tulisan orang *mabuk* -> abis moderator telur sih...   
> Semoga ada moderator lain bisa membantu .


cocok, kapan2 bisa jalan

----------


## cantonguy

Blm mabuk udah tulisan ngaco.. palagi kalo dah mabok beneran.... wwwuuuaaaahhhhh    ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Moderator kadang2 kok rasanya dijewer kuping-nya ya...   
> 
> Mau jawab takut salah... ga dijawab juga salah .. jadi enaknya ya diserahkan kembali pada anggota .
> Lah yang jadi moderator sebenarnya juga anggota biasa .. istimewanya malah jadi pembantu forum yang ngga terima gaji .
> 
> Apalagi KOI's didirikan atas kekeluargaan... yang biasa kalo org Jawa bilang " mangan ora mangan seng penting kumpul " .
> Yah akhirnya begini .. ga ada peraturan baku .. yang melanggar juga ga ada hukuman baku .. peraturan juga jadi-nya ngambang.
> 
> Jadi sebenarnya saya yang diangkat jadi Moderator juga sbnr-nya TELUR . 
> ...


Pendapat saya sama dengan om Riwin   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by cantonguy
> 
> NB : maap.. kalo jadi tulisan orang mabuk -> abis moderator telur sih...   
> Semoga ada moderator lain bisa membantu .  
> 
> 
> Pendapat saya sama dengan om Riwin


NB nya sama juga kagak?

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Om Davkoi dan Om Riwwin memang TOP   ::  

BRAVO   ::  

Akhirnya ada Moderator yang mau berkomentar di Thread Komentar dan Saran.................

----------


## vied_84

AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS
ayo silahkan:

1. Ringkasan dan rangkuman dari bbrp materi pembahasan(bunta)
2. Moderator kasi masa periode aj... (vied_84)
3. seven7color jadi moderator bagian belajar fotografi (victor)
4. ada pm atau ym atau email atau informasi apabila masa keanggotaan hampir habis (victor)
5. 3 sub mod (om helmy, om tenonx dan om bunta) jadi mod, sub mod di ganti dengan lainnya (victor)
6. sub mod bersedia jalan2 atau pond visit atau survey ke member baru di wilayah masing2 (victor)
7. koordinator sub mod, ini calon nya yang suka jalan2 n mampir2 nich yaitu om TSA (victor)
8. jadiin gw telur forever, karena saya belajar tapi tidak pinter2 (victor) 
9. majalah KOIS kurang tebal (victor)
10.Biarkan aja apa adanya seperti sekarang sambil dijalanin mau ancur mau apa kek jadi kakek kakek(satpam)
11.Administrator, Mod, Sub Mod yg di pm harap menjawab, tolong jgn di abaikan, "SOMBONG DILARANG NAFAS" (vied_84)
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Moderator kadang2 kok rasanya dijewer kuping-nya ya...
> *1.* Lah yang jadi moderator sebenarnya juga anggota biasa .. istimewanya malah jadi pembantu forum yang ngga terima gaji .
> *2.* Yah akhirnya begini .. ga ada peraturan baku .. yang melanggar juga ga ada hukuman baku .. peraturan juga jadi-nya ngambang.
> *3.* Jadi sebenarnya saya yang diangkat jadi Moderator juga sbnr-nya TELUR . Ga ada bedanya ama yang lain.


1.  Moderator memang Anggota tapi Moderator memiliki HAK dan KEWAJIBAN yang lebih banyak   ::  
2.  Tugas Moderator untuk menentukan aturan baku dan menghukum pelanggarnya  :P
3.  Yang diangkat jadi Moderator pasti anggota yang memiliki banyak kelebihan seperti om Riwwin   ::  

*P E A C E*   :: 

_PS: Om Riwwin masih berhutang makan-makan loh_  ::

----------


## vied_84

> Berhubung judul thread "1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS" ... sampe skrg baru 9 usualan.. jadi coba dikumpulkan lagi biar mencapai 1 juta.. baru dipertimbangkan sambil tambah bingung .


AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS
ayo silahkan:

1. Ringkasan dan rangkuman dari bbrp materi pembahasan(bunta)
2. Moderator kasi masa periode aj... (vied_84)
3. seven7color jadi moderator bagian belajar fotografi (victor)
4. ada pm atau ym atau email atau informasi apabila masa keanggotaan hampir habis (victor)
5. 3 sub mod (om helmy, om tenonx dan om bunta) jadi mod, sub mod di ganti dengan lainnya (victor)
6. sub mod bersedia jalan2 atau pond visit atau survey ke member baru di wilayah masing2 (victor)
7. koordinator sub mod, ini calon nya yang suka jalan2 n mampir2 nich yaitu om TSA (victor)
8. jadiin gw telur forever, karena saya belajar tapi tidak pinter2 (victor)
9. majalah KOIS kurang tebal (victor)
10.Biarkan aja apa adanya seperti sekarang sambil dijalanin mau ancur mau apa kek jadi kakek kakek(satpam)
11.Administrator, Mod, Sub Mod yg di pm harap menjawab, tolong jgn di abaikan, "SOMBONG DILARANG NAFAS" (vied_84)
999.999. Banyak sedikit usulan harus tetap di pertimbangkan........(vied_84)
1.000.000. DILARANG BERISIK (vied_84)


Seepppp Udh 1.000.000 tuh usulanny, tolong di pertimbangkan, jawab, singkat Padat bingungi....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

wahhh yang saya tulis tuh advice buat kois
tapi koq malah luber2 kemana mana ya 
 ::   ::  

*buat om mod n kois*
ini sekedar saran saja
silahkan di baca
buat masukan2 kalo memang bisa bagus demi kois
silahkan di usahakan dan di terapkan, kalooo bisaaaaa....
kalo ternyata kagak bisa juga gpp
karena saya juga kagak tahu jelas dalem2nya kois dan system program nya

*to all member*
mohon kasi saran yang positif buat kois yach
dan kagak usah emosi kalo kagak di jalanin
karena dalam org ini kagak gampang mengelola
apalagi mengikuti keinginan orang banyak

*to all*
jangan tanya apa yang akan diberikan kepadamu
tanyakan apa yang bisa u berikan

 ::   ::   :P

kalo ada kata2 kurang berkenan mohon jangan di masukkan ke otak, apalagi ke hati
sayang, space otak dan hati, 
free space memory buat yang good good aja.

----------


## cantonguy

1.  Lahh gimanapun kan tetap PEMBANTU , bukan majikan   ::  

2. sebenarnya moderator tuh tugasnya utk menyenangkan anggota kan...  ::  

3.  " jadi gara2 ada kelebihan jadi kekurangan ATAU gara2 ada kekurangan jadi kelebihan ya??? "  ::  

Makan2 ??? hayyyukkk....   ::  

Om vied_84 = apa pernah ada kejadian menarik ttg PM nehh.. bole diceritakan Om.. cmn jgn sampe ngambek dong.. sebab banyak MOD yg super sibuk.. jadi yah tolong dimengerti.. PEACE   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> 1.  Lahh gimanapun kan tetap PEMBANTU , bukan majikan   
> 2. sebenarnya moderator tuh tugasnya utk menyenangkan anggota kan...  
> 3.  " jadi gara2 ada kelebihan jadi kekurangan ATAU gara2 ada kekurangan jadi kelebihan ya??? "  
> Makan2 ??? hayyyukkk....   
> 
> Om vied_84 = apa pernah ada kejadian menarik ttg PM nehh.. bole diceritakan Om.. cmn jgn sampe ngambek dong.. sebab banyak MOD yg super sibuk.. jadi yah tolong dimengerti.. PEACE


Ini buat aku atau om Vied?

1. Tull juga 
2. Bisa macam-macam menjurusnya kalau yang ini...... 
3. Bingung Mode : ON 
Makan-makan dimana om? Nanti aku broadcast di BB

----------


## victor

> wahhh yang saya tulis tuh advice buat kois
> tapi koq malah luber2 kemana mana ya 
>   
> 
> *buat om mod n kois*
> ini sekedar saran saja
> silahkan di baca
> buat masukan2 kalo memang bisa bagus demi kois
> silahkan di usahakan dan di terapkan, kalooo bisaaaaa....
> ...

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

*Banjir om......*
Terlalu basah

----------


## Robby Iwan

Ytc Anggota Forum,

Terima Kasih atas saran dari teman2 semua.. saran2 anda adalah tanda dari anggota yang peduli dengan perbaikan dan ke-berlangsungan dari forum kita ini..sekali lagi terima kasih yg sebesar besarnya utk semua rekan yg sdh sumbang saran.

Moderator, pada awalnya dibentuk dengan menunjuk nama dengan pemberitahuan via PM, ada yang diminta dengan baik2 ada juga yang dipaksa.. tapi tidak berani menolak...dlsbnya

Pada kenyataannya  banyak moderator yang ternyata  (mungkin karena awalnya gak mau tapi dipaksa..  ::  ) kurang bahkan tidak aktif membina threadnya..

Pengurus sekarang ini sedang membenahi Forum, baik Tampilan maupun kepengurusannya termasuk *moderator*.., jadi mohon doa dan dukungannya dengan masukan2 positip agar forum kita menjadi lebih cantik, meriah dan lebih berisi..

Salam KOIS

----------


## edwin

> *to all*
> jangan tanya apa yang akan diberikan kepadamu
> tanyakan apa yang bisa u berikan


setuju nih ama yang ini.... mgkn yang mengusulkan sesuatu, tapi bisa merangkum/ngerjain sendiri, boleh juga nih moderatornya dibantu.... salah2 dikit gak apa kok, nanti juga dibenerin ama teman2 disini...
mnrt salah satu moderator disini juga, moderator itu juga masih belajar, jadi mgkn anggota disini malah lebih pintar dari moderator atau sebaliknya.
ini sudah sy alami sendiri kok dengan almarhum pak karom, mskpn ketua di koi's tapi tetap mandang saya yang masih ijo di koi's.beliau sendiri yang nanya nama saya dan ngajak kenalan ke saya. spirit ini yang terus melekat di hati saya dan kata2 friendship througs scales semoga bisa jadi pedoman buat kita2 semua. tutur kata yang sopan dan santun di forum dan jangan ada kata2/kalimat yang bersifat memecah/mengkotak-kotakkan jenjang/level disini. tujuan kita semua sama kan di forum ini, mau belajar ikan koi dan berteman dengan orang yang mempunyai minat/hobby yang sama....
disamping itu, moderator juga ternyata punya kesibukan, gak cuma ngurusin forum lho... mereka ada yang kerja, ada yang punya usaha sendiri, dan jadi moderator itu gak digaji apa2..... murni karena hobby dan mau meluangkan waktunya untuk forum tercinta. 
jadi yuk sama2 kita majuin forum kita ini.... 

mungkin om cantonguy dan om davkoi sbg moderator bisa nambahin....

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Pengurus sekarang ini sedang membenahi Forum, baik Tampilan maupun kepengurusannya termasuk *moderator*.., jadi mohon doa dan dukungannya dengan masukan2 positip agar forum kita menjadi lebih cantik, meriah dan lebih berisi..
> Salam KOIS


Terbukti Moderator tidak hanya diam saja.........................
Terima kasih om Robby   ::

----------


## vied_84

> Om vied_84 = apa pernah ada kejadian menarik ttg PM nehh.. bole diceritakan Om.. cmn jgn sampe ngambek dong.. sebab banyak MOD yg super sibuk.. jadi yah tolong dimengerti.. PEACE


  ::   hahaha, ....
 ::      hihihihi,.....
 ::  hehehehehe... 
 ::  mmmmmmmm....
    :P brrrrrrrrr....

tentang pm, ky ny ama Administrator deh tak tanya gag di jwb, lg sibuk kali ya, huhuhuhuhuhu...

----------


## h3ln1k

woy om vic submod nya 4 loh tuh ada om eko kodok ngorek submod solo  :P

----------


## tenonx

> tentang pm, ky ny ama Administrator deh tak tanya gag di jwb, lg sibuk kali ya, huhuhuhuhuhu...


hhmm......... jangan2 yg di pm ....... yg huruf depan nicknya K   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

> woy om vic submod nya 4 loh tuh ada om eko kodok ngorek submod solo  :P


iya... sorry, gw tambahin dahhhhh

----------


## Satpam

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> woy om vic submod nya 4 loh tuh ada om eko kodok ngorek submod solo :P
> 
> 
> iya... sorry, gw tambahin dahhhhh


yg submod pada naik semua jadi mod jadi jabatan submod kosong  :P

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> woy om vic submod nya 4 loh tuh ada om eko kodok ngorek submod solo  :P





> hmm......... jangan2 yg di pm ....... yg huruf depan nicknya K


Duo SubMOD bersatu  

Ternyata banyak yang tergelitik juga.................

----------


## tenonx

aduuuuuhhhhhh geeeeellllllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> aduuuuuhhhhhh geeeeellllllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Wakakakakaka........................

Intinya banyak yang ingin KOI's tetap eksis.........................
Jangan sampai hilang tertelan bumi   ::

----------


## vied_84

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vied_84

> Originally Posted by vied_84
> 
> tentang pm, ky ny ama Administrator deh tak tanya gag di jwb, lg sibuk kali ya, huhuhuhuhuhu...
> 
> 
> hhmm......... jangan2 yg di pm ....... yg huruf depan nicknya K



maaf anda salah besar....
gag Mungkinlah....

 :P

----------


## mia_vid

> Originally Posted by cantonguy
> 
> 
> Berhubung judul thread "1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS" ... sampe skrg baru 9 usualan.. jadi coba dikumpulkan lagi biar mencapai 1 juta.. baru dipertimbangkan sambil tambah bingung .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS
> ...


kapan, dimana, sama siapa, tetap ga berubah sudah wataknya....
sy tau betul anak ini, tiap menit selalu bareng, kecuali malam   ::  , sering di tinggal  

maafkan...  ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> wahhh yang saya tulis tuh advice buat kois
> tapi koq malah luber2 kemana mana ya 
>   
> 
> *buat om mod n kois*
> ini sekedar saran saja
> silahkan di baca
> ...

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Om Victor ini kok cuma quote aja..........

----------


## vied_84

> Om Victor ini kok cuma quote aja..........


yg penting Hadirrr....   ::   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

[quote=vied_84]


> Om Victor ini kok cuma quote aja..........


yg penting Hadirrr....   ::   :: [/quote:mrdq5rgc]

Wakakakakakakaka   ::

----------


## tenonx

[quote=vied_84]


> Om Victor ini kok cuma quote aja..........


yg penting Hadirrr....   ::   :: [/quote:10a9o7ms]
sesuai motonya........ ga ada loe ga rame   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

Ssssssttttttt....... Gw udah tidur

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan



----------


## TSA

> *to all*
> jangan tanya apa yang akan diberikan kepadamu
> tanyakan apa yang bisa u berikan
> 
>    :P


Sudahkah kita jadi member ber ID dan bayar iuran? ...  ::   ::

----------


## victor

AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS
1. Ringkasan dan rangkuman dari bbrp materi pembahasan(bunta)
2. Moderator kasi masa periode aj... (vied_84)
3. seven7color jadi moderator bagian belajar fotografi (victor)
4. ada pm atau ym atau email atau informasi apabila masa keanggotaan hampir habis (victor)
5. 3 sub mod (om helmy, om tenonx dan om bunta) jadi mod, sub mod di ganti dengan lainnya (victor)
6. sub mod bersedia jalan2 atau pond visit atau survey ke member baru di wilayah masing2 (victor)
7. koordinator sub mod, ini calon nya yang suka jalan2 n mampir2 nich yaitu om TSA (victor)
8. jadiin gw telur forever, karena saya belajar tapi tidak pinter2 (victor)
9. majalah KOIS kurang tebal (victor)
10.Biarkan aja apa adanya seperti sekarang sambil dijalanin mau ancur mau apa kek jadi kakek kakek(satpam)
11. Administrator, Mod, Sub Mod yg di pm harap menjawab, tolong jgn di abaikan (vied_84)
12. Banyak sedikit usulan harus tetap di pertimbangkan........(vied_84)
13. *Sampaikan usulan dan saran dengan baik dan sopan* (victor)
14.
15.

AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK ANGGOTA
1. Sudahkah kita jadi member ber ID dan bayar iuran? (TSA)
2. Isi lengkap donk data2 anda, pekerjaan, alamat, dll. di klik:user control panel, klik: profile, klik: edit profil (victor)
3. *Sampaikan usulan dan saran dengan baik dan sopan* (victor)
4.
5.

ada lagi?tolong yang ikut memikirkan bagaimana kois ini baik nya

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS
1. Ringkasan dan rangkuman dari bbrp materi pembahasan(bunta)
2. Moderator kasi masa periode aj... (vied_84)
3. seven7color jadi moderator bagian belajar fotografi (victor)
4. ada pm atau ym atau email atau informasi apabila masa keanggotaan hampir habis (victor)
5. 3 sub mod (om helmy, om tenonx dan om bunta) jadi mod, sub mod di ganti dengan lainnya (victor)
6. sub mod bersedia jalan2 atau pond visit atau survey ke member baru di wilayah masing2 (victor)
7. koordinator sub mod, ini calon nya yang suka jalan2 n mampir2 nich yaitu om TSA (victor)
8. jadiin gw telur forever, karena saya belajar tapi tidak pinter2 (victor)
9. majalah KOIS kurang tebal (victor)
10.Biarkan aja apa adanya seperti sekarang sambil dijalanin mau ancur mau apa kek jadi kakek kakek(satpam)
11. Administrator, Mod, Sub Mod yg di pm harap menjawab, tolong jgn di abaikan (vied_84)
12. Banyak sedikit usulan harus tetap di pertimbangkan........(vied_84)
13. *Sampaikan usulan dan saran dengan baik dan sopan* (victor)
14. Ikutan Lelang di viewtopic.php?f=22&t=9617
15.

AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK ANGGOTA
1. Sudahkah kita jadi member ber ID dan bayar iuran? (TSA)
2. Isi lengkap donk data2 anda, pekerjaan, alamat, dll. di klik:user control panel, klik: profile, klik: edit profil (victor)
3. *Sampaikan usulan dan saran dengan baik dan sopan* (victor)
4. Ikutan Lelang di viewtopic.php?f=22&t=9617
5.

ada lagi?tolong yang ikut memikirkan bagaimana kois ini baik nya

----------


## victor

> AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS
> 1. Ringkasan dan rangkuman dari bbrp materi pembahasan(bunta)
> 2. Moderator kasi masa periode aj... (vied_84)
> 3. seven7color jadi moderator bagian belajar fotografi (victor)
> 4. ada pm atau ym atau email atau informasi apabila masa keanggotaan hampir habis (victor)
> 5. 3 sub mod (om helmy, om tenonx dan om bunta) jadi mod, sub mod di ganti dengan lainnya (victor)
> 6. sub mod bersedia jalan2 atau pond visit atau survey ke member baru di wilayah masing2 (victor)
> 7. koordinator sub mod, ini calon nya yang suka jalan2 n mampir2 nich yaitu om TSA (victor)
> 8. jadiin gw telur forever, karena saya belajar tapi tidak pinter2 (victor)
> ...

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS
1. Ringkasan dan rangkuman dari bbrp materi pembahasan(bunta)
2. Moderator kasi masa periode aj... (vied_84)
3. seven7color jadi moderator bagian belajar fotografi (victor) -> seven7colour da PENSIUN
4. ada pm atau ym atau email atau informasi apabila masa keanggotaan hampir habis (victor)
5. 3 sub mod (om helmy, om tenonx dan om bunta) jadi mod, sub mod di ganti dengan lainnya (victor)
6. sub mod bersedia jalan2 atau pond visit atau survey ke member baru di wilayah masing2 (victor)
7. koordinator sub mod, ini calon nya yang suka jalan2 n mampir2 nich yaitu om TSA (victor)
8. jadiin gw telur forever, karena saya belajar tapi tidak pinter2 (victor)
9. majalah KOIS kurang tebal (victor)
10.Biarkan aja apa adanya seperti sekarang sambil dijalanin mau ancur mau apa kek jadi kakek kakek(satpam)
11. Administrator, Mod, Sub Mod yg di pm harap menjawab, tolong jgn di abaikan (vied_84)
12. Banyak sedikit usulan harus tetap di pertimbangkan........(vied_84)
13. *Sampaikan usulan dan saran dengan baik dan sopan* (victor)
14. Ikutan Lelang di viewtopic.php?f=22&t=9617 (Hariadi Gunawan)
15. Segera angkat VICTOR jadi Moderator (Most KOI's Member)

AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK ANGGOTA
1. Sudahkah kita jadi member ber ID dan bayar iuran? (TSA)
2. Isi lengkap donk data2 anda, pekerjaan, alamat, dll. di klik:user control panel, klik: profile, klik: edit profil (victor)
3. *Sampaikan usulan dan saran dengan baik dan sopan* (victor)
4. Ikutan Lelang di viewtopic.php?f=22&t=9617 (Hariadi Gunawan)
5.

ada lagi?tolong yang ikut memikirkan bagaimana kois ini baik nya

----------


## vied_84

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> *to all*
> jangan tanya apa yang akan diberikan kepadamu
> tanyakan apa yang bisa u berikan
> 
>   :P
> 
> ...


Masih ada yg lebih Penting lg bagi sy seorang mahasiswa yg merantau alone di pulau orang tanpa biaya ortu...  ::  
(koq gag bs ketawa sambil tiduran y,,,  sambil jngkok aj deh...)

----------


## vied_84

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> *to all*
> jangan tanya apa yang akan diberikan kepadamu
> tanyakan apa yang bisa u berikan
> 
>   :P
> 
> ...


Wajib kah, Pentingkah, Harus kah

10rb aj berarti buat sy untuk makan 1 hari....
sy pikir ini sukarela dan tidak di paksa, kl ada duit lbh silahkan, kl gag mw gmn lg...ada yg setuju gag setuju ma komentar sy,,

pm sy (di tunggu)  ::

----------


## victor

> Masih ada yg lebih Penting lg bagi sy seorang mahasiswa yg merantau alone di pulau orang tanpa biaya ortu...  
> (koq gag bs ketawa sambil tiduran y,,,  sambil jngkok aj deh...)





> Wajib kah, Pentingkah, Harus kah
> 
> 10rb aj berarti buat sy untuk makan 1 hari....
> sy pikir ini sukarela dan tidak di paksa, kl ada duit lbh silahkan, kl gag mw gmn lg...ada yg setuju gag setuju ma komentar sy,,
> 
> pm sy (di tunggu)


santai aja om
disini bebas, mau jadi member atau kagak, bebas
palagi 10rb masih berarti, no problem buat kois
karena disini saling berbagi ilmu

itu saran saja,
disini khan ada saran2 untuk kois dan moderatornya
disini juga ada saran untuk anggota, baik member ataupun non member

kois n mod mau jalanin boleh, kagak juga bolehhhhhhhh
anggota, mau jalaninnn bolehhh, kagak jugaaa bolehhhhh.....
yang penting kagak langgar peraturan aja

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Om Victor memang BALON Moderator TOP   ::

----------


## victor

> Om Victor memang BALON Moderator TOP


koq BALON tho?

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by Hariadi Gunawan
> 
> Om Victor memang BALON Moderator TOP  
> 
> 
> koq BALON tho?


balon ki plembungan tho

----------


## Satpam

> Om Victor memang BALON Moderator TOP


bener deh om Hariadi Gunawan. Om Victor Memang BALON (BAkal caLON) MODERATOR TOP

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> balon ki plembungan tho

----------


## vied_84

[quote=victor]


> Masih ada yg lebih Penting lg bagi sy seorang mahasiswa yg merantau alone di pulau orang tanpa biaya ortu...  
> (koq gag bs ketawa sambil tiduran y,,,  sambil jngkok aj deh...)





> Wajib kah, Pentingkah, Harus kah
> 
> 10rb aj berarti buat sy untuk makan 1 hari....
> sy pikir ini sukarela dan tidak di paksa, kl ada duit lbh silahkan, kl gag mw gmn lg...ada yg setuju gag setuju ma komentar sy,,
> 
> pm sy (di tunggu)


santai aja om
disini bebas, mau jadi member atau kagak, bebas
palagi 10rb masih berarti, no problem buat kois
karena disini saling berbagi ilmu

itu saran saja,



disini khan ada saran2 untuk kois dan moderatornya
disini juga ada saran untuk anggota, baik member ataupun non member

kois n mod mau jalanin boleh, kagak juga bolehhhhhhhh
anggota, mau jalaninnn bolehhh, kagak jugaaa bolehhhhh.....
yang penting kagak langgar peraturan aja[/quote:2bnmxize]

Bahasa yg di gunakan  (" Sudahkah ") berarti, hanya orang yg ber id dan byr iuran donk...
 :P  :P

----------


## dickytob

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Hariadi Gunawan
> 
> ...


  ::  nambah lagi deh om CAMOD om SETAN om BALON 
ayo apa lagiiiiiiiii????????

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

OOT Wakakakakaka

----------


## tenonx

> OOT Wakakakakaka


OOT apaan sih om   ::   ::

----------


## victor

> AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS
> 1. Ringkasan dan rangkuman dari bbrp materi pembahasan(bunta)
> 2. Moderator kasi masa periode aj... (vied_84)
> 3. seven7color jadi moderator bagian belajar fotografi (victor) -> seven7colour da PENSIUN
> 4. ada pm atau ym atau email atau informasi apabila masa keanggotaan hampir habis (victor)
> 5. 3 sub mod (om helmy, om tenonx dan om bunta) jadi mod, sub mod di ganti dengan lainnya (victor)
> 6. sub mod bersedia jalan2 atau pond visit atau survey ke member baru di wilayah masing2 (victor)
> 7. koordinator sub mod, ini calon nya yang suka jalan2 n mampir2 nich yaitu om TSA (victor)
> 8. jadiin gw telur forever, karena saya belajar tapi tidak pinter2 (victor)
> ...


NEXT............

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Originally Posted by Hariadi Gunawan
> 
> AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS
> 1. Ringkasan dan rangkuman dari bbrp materi pembahasan(bunta)
> 2. Moderator kasi masa periode aj... (vied_84)
> 3. seven7color jadi moderator bagian belajar fotografi (victor) -> seven7colour da PENSIUN
> 4. ada pm atau ym atau email atau informasi apabila masa keanggotaan hampir habis (victor)
> 5. 3 sub mod (om helmy, om tenonx dan om bunta) jadi mod, sub mod di ganti dengan lainnya (victor)
> 6. sub mod bersedia jalan2 atau pond visit atau survey ke member baru di wilayah masing2 (victor)
> ...

----------


## victor

AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK KOIS
1. Ringkasan dan rangkuman dari bbrp materi pembahasan(bunta)
2. Moderator kasi masa periode aj... (vied_84)
3. seven7color jadi moderator bagian belajar fotografi (victor) -> seven7colour da PENSIUN
4. ada pm atau ym atau email atau informasi apabila masa keanggotaan hampir habis (victor)
5. 3 sub mod (om helmy, om tenonx dan om bunta) jadi mod, sub mod di ganti dengan lainnya (victor)
6. sub mod bersedia jalan2 atau pond visit atau survey ke member baru di wilayah masing2 (victor)
7. koordinator sub mod, ini calon nya yang suka jalan2 n mampir2 nich yaitu om TSA (victor)
8. jadiin gw telur forever, karena saya belajar tapi tidak pinter2 (victor)
9. majalah KOIS kurang tebal (victor)
10.Biarkan aja apa adanya seperti sekarang sambil dijalanin mau ancur mau apa kek jadi kakek kakek(satpam)
11. Administrator, Mod, Sub Mod yg di pm harap menjawab, tolong jgn di abaikan (vied_84)
12. Banyak sedikit usulan harus tetap di pertimbangkan........(vied_84)
13. *Sampaikan usulan dan saran dengan baik dan sopan* (victor)
14. Ikutan Lelang di viewtopic.php?f=22&t=9617 (Hariadi Gunawan)
15. Segera angkat VICTOR jadi Moderator (Most KOI's Member)
16. search page 1 muncul, page 2 keluar tulisan *Sorry but you cannot use search at this time. Please try again in a few minutes.*(victor)

AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK ANGGOTA
1. Sudahkah kita jadi member ber ID dan bayar iuran? (TSA)
2. Isi lengkap donk data2 anda, pekerjaan, alamat, dll. di klik:user control panel, klik: profile, klik: edit profil (victor)
3. *Sampaikan usulan dan saran dengan baik dan sopan* (victor)
4. Ikutan Lelang di viewtopic.php?f=22&t=9617 (Hariadi Gunawan)
5.

ada lagi?tolong yang ikut memikirkan bagaimana kois ini baik nya
NEXT............

----------


## vied_84

1. Ringkasan dan rangkuman dari bbrp materi pembahasan(bunta)
2. Moderator kasi masa periode aj... (vied_84)
3. seven7color jadi moderator bagian belajar fotografi (victor) -> seven7colour da PENSIUN
4. ada pm atau ym atau email atau informasi apabila masa keanggotaan hampir habis (victor)
5. 3 sub mod (om helmy, om tenonx dan om bunta) jadi mod, sub mod di ganti dengan lainnya (victor)
6. sub mod bersedia jalan2 atau pond visit atau survey ke member baru di wilayah masing2 (victor)
7. koordinator sub mod, ini calon nya yang suka jalan2 n mampir2 nich yaitu om TSA (victor)
8. jadiin gw telur forever, karena saya belajar tapi tidak pinter2 (victor)
9. majalah KOIS kurang tebal (victor)
10.Biarkan aja apa adanya seperti sekarang sambil dijalanin mau ancur mau apa kek jadi kakek kakek(satpam)
11. Administrator, Mod, Sub Mod yg di pm harap menjawab, tolong jgn di abaikan (vied_84)
12. Banyak sedikit usulan harus tetap di pertimbangkan........(vied_84)
13. *Sampaikan usulan dan saran dengan baik dan sopan* (victor)
14. Ikutan Lelang di http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=9617 (Hariadi Gunawan)
15. Segera angkat VICTOR jadi Moderator (Most KOI's Member)
16. search page 1 muncul, page 2 keluar tulisan *Sorry but you cannot use search at this time. Please try again in a few minutes.*(victor)

AYO DUKUNG 1 000 000 USULAN UNTUK ANGGOTA
1. Sudahkah kita jadi member ber ID dan bayar iuran? (TSA)
2. Isi lengkap donk data2 anda, pekerjaan, alamat, dll. di klik:user control panel, klik: profile, klik: edit profil (victor)
3. *Sampaikan usulan dan saran dengan baik dan sopan* (victor)
4. Ikutan Lelang di http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=9617 (Hariadi Gunawan)
5. Seluruh Angota Dilarang Melanggar Pasal 2 dan 3   ::   (vied_84)

ada lagi?tolong yang ikut memikirkan bagaimana kois ini baik nya
NEXT............

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Siiiip.............. :P

----------


## vied_84

> Siiiip.............. :P


  ::   ::   hihihihihihihihihi....

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Siiiip.............. :P


sepatu sepatu hansiiip

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

3. seven7color jadi moderator bagian belajar fotografi (victor) -> seven7colour da PENSIUN
Yang ini maksudnya om-om semua..................

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Dok Dok Dok
Akhirnya saran untuk Moderator resmi...............
tanpa ada sanggahan baru lagi.   ::

----------

